# Tania & Titus turn 10 yrs old!.



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

The dogs are beautiful and they certainly don't look 10 years old! They look great!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Laurie, your pups look amazing! How has Titus' recovery been? Have your kids adjusted to living in France. Good to see you on here...Dawn


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 10th Birthday to Tania and Titus, they're so beautiful and look like they are in fantastic shape.

Wishing you many more happy and healthy years to come.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 10th birthday sweet puppies.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks!.
I can't believe they've,already,reached that age!.
They are,still,so puppyish!.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They look great! and no gray muzzles!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful pups. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks!.I'm sure the grey will come but the later,the better!.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Happy birthday to the both of them! They both look great!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks every-one!.Both are in great form for their age and the good thing is that they are still very puppyish!.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, happiest, happiest birthdays!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

And a very Happy Birthday to both of them. 
Their such lovely looking dogs...


----------



## samanthabrookephoto (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------

